# Magnolia fire chief's office raided



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 4, 2006)

http://www.khou.com/news/local/montgomery/stories/khou060228_ac_firechiefinvestigation.6f1c63ee.html

*Magnolia fire chief's office raided 

06:21 AM CST on Tuesday, February 28, 2006
By Shern-Min Chow / 11 News

The FBI raided the office Magnolia Fire Chief Steve Sanguedolce on Friday night. 

The Magnolia Volunteer Fire Department is a small one now caught up in a criminal investigation that started with the FBI, who contacted the Montgomery County District Attorney’s Office. 

On Friday, a search warrant was executed at the station. Officials were looking for financial and operational records, particularly interested in expenditures and payroll from 2000-06. 
*


----------

